# השנקל שלי.... קרדיטים..קרדיטים..קרדיטים.



## adi6381 (11/10/12)

השנקל שלי.... קרדיטים..קרדיטים..קרדיטים. 
היי, אני עדי והתחתנתי עם יונתן לפני שלושה שבועות.
הייתי סמויה פה בפורום, אבל נעזרתי הרבה....והחלטתי בכל זאת לפרסם רשימת קרדיטים קצרה שאולי תוכל לעזור לחלקכן (ולחלקכם)
אז  - מוכנים? מתחילים.


----------



## ronitvas (11/10/12)

מוכנים!!!


----------



## adi6381 (11/10/12)

נעים מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מי אנחנו? 
אני עדי (29) והוא יונתן (30). אני - מדריכת נוער, סיימתי תואר ראשון בפסיכולוגיה ואוטוטו מתחילה תעודת הוראה.
הוא - מוסכניק. 

ביחד חמש וחצי שנים.
הצעת הנישואין היתה מרגשת מאוד והתרחשה באמצע הבריכה ב"סתלבט על המים" באילת, כשאנחנו היינו היחידים בבריכה - וכמעט היחידים במתחם...
בדיוק אחרי שבצהרי אותו היום אמרתי לו שהגיע הזמן לעשות את הצעד ולהתחתן - וכמעט הרסתי לו את התוכניות.... הוא אמר לי שהשיחה הזו כבדה עליו עכשיו - ואני הייתי עם דמעות בעיניים - אבל חיוך גדול כמה שעות מאוחר יותר.


----------



## adi6381 (11/10/12)

מוזר...איפה התמונה שהעליתי?


----------



## ronitvas (11/10/12)

את צריכה לחכות קצת... 
היא תופיע בהמשך


----------



## adi6381 (11/10/12)

אולם - "גאיה" בחדרה 
אני יודעת שזה קצת קלישאתי וכולם אומרים ש"אצלנו היה הכי יפה" ו"כולם עדיין מדברים על החתונה שלנו".... אבל - 
היה מהמם, אוכל מעולה, יחס טוב וגם המחיר הוגן. יצאנו מאוד מרוצים וקיבלנו מהאורחים הרבה מחמאות 

בטעימות - האוכל משגע וממש קשה לבחור.... הבעלים של האולם מאוד גמישים ועושים התאמות כדי שנהיה מרוצים, השף מאוד נחמד והיה נכון לשנות את המנות לכאן או לכאן בהתאם לטעמנו (פחות חריף, יותר מתוק וכד').


----------



## adi6381 (11/10/12)

צלמים - טליה הצלמת 
לקחנו את טליה לאחר שפגשנו אותה בתערוכת החתונות, הלכנו אליה לפגישה אישית,
לאחר מכן רצינו להמשיך לבדוק מעט כדי שנוכל להגיד שבדקנו....ואחרי שנפגשנו עם עוד שני צלמים - חזרנו אליה.

לקחנו חבילה של 2 צלמי סטילס (טליה ועוד צלמת) ואחד וידאו, שהיו ממש אחלה 
וטליה עצמה נהדרתתתת !! 

היתה לנו כימיה איתה, האנרגיות שלה לא נגמרות והיא ממש עבדה כל הערב בפול רייס ! 

אנחנו לא יכולים כבר לחכות לראות את התוצרים... 

בתמונה - טליה בפעולה   מתוך הצילומים המקדימים - מצלמה של חברה.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

את הצילומים המקדימים עשינו בחוות הסוסים ביקום 
ובסביבתה. ממליצה מאוד משום שהסביבה שם מציעה סוגי נוף שונים ומשונים, החל מהסוסים, דרך המכולות, הנוף של הרכבת שעוברת בסמוך, בקתות העץ....שדרת העצים וכד'.

את התמונות עם הסוסים נקבל בשלב מאוחר יותר כשנקבל את הצילומים מטליה (כאן רק צילומים ממצלמה של חברה).


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

עוד מהמקדימים....


----------



## יאנהלה (12/10/12)

טליה מקסימה! 
אנחנו גם לקחנו אותה ומאוהבים בה לגמרי!
מזל טוב!


----------



## adi6381 (11/10/12)

איפור ושיער - טל בלכמן מלכה 
באמת מלכה!
היתה לי איתה כימיה כבר מהפגישה הראשונה לאיפור ניסיון שיצא מאוד יפה.
התגמשה מאוד והתאימה את עצמה גם כשהחלטתי ביום החתונה שבא לי צבעים קצת אחרים....

טל מאוד מאוד נחמדה וגם הוציאה אותי ואת המלווה שלי מהממות !


----------



## adi6381 (11/10/12)

ועוד קצת מההכנות...


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

האיפור מקרוב.......


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

והשיער.... הסיכה מ"איה תכשיטי שיער" 
ראיתי את הסיכה שלה שנקראת "אפרודיטה" והתאהבתי.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

תכשיטים - עגילי פרפר ופנינה יפהפים ממכופתרות 
שרשרת - מהסטודיו של רינה בהיר בהשאלה.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

D.J - אריק כהן המלך !!!! 
מעבר לזה שהוא נחמד מאוד ומקצוען אמיתי - ראו כל הערב כמה הוא נהנה שם בעמדת הדי.ג'יי. 

המוסיקה היתה אחלה ובדיוק כמו שסגרנו איתו וכל הרחבה היתה מלאה כל החתונה !!

שיר כניסה לחופה - ההורים נכנסו עם נעימה שמחה של פוליקר. השושבינות ואנחנו נכנסנו עם "יוצא לאור" המהמם.

שיר שבירת כוס - הפתענו את הקהל עם השיר "כולם להוזיז ת'טוסיק" - מתוך מדגסקר. אז נכון שהיו כמה מבוגרים שלא כל כך הבינו את העניין....וגם כמה צעירים שרצו לשמוע דברים אחרים - אבל בשורה התחתונה - היה גדול !

שיר לריקוד חתן כלה - Dance me to the end of love  של ליאונרד כהן. מדובר בסיפור בפני עצמו......הבחור רצה לעשות ריקוד של ממש ואני בהתחלה לא ששתי כל כך....בסוף אמרתי לו שאם הוא מעוניין לעשות ריקוד - אוקי, אבל נצטרך לעשות כמה שיעורים כדי שזה גם יראה נורמלי. קבענו שהוא יקבע את השיעורים. זה היה חצי שנה לפני החתונה...בפועל, התחלנו את השיעורים שלושה שבועות לפני ולקחנו חמישה שיעורים.
עשינו קצת חזרות לבד ובסוף זה נראה בסדר גמור (למרות כל הלחץ והשוט שהייתי צריכה להוריד שניה לפני כדי באמת לעשות את זה).
בתמונה - שוט קטנטן מהריקוד שלנו.

שיר לסלואו - Everythin' I'd do - I do it for you -  של בריאן אדמס. קיטשי ויפה.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

ועוד מהריקוד...


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

מגנטים - עידן המגנטים 
לקחנו את "עידן המגנטים" בעקבות המלצה של חברים וגם בגלל שיש לנו מגנטים שלהם מחתונה שהתקיימה לפני שנתיים שעדיין נראים נ-פ-ל-א-!

האיכות של המגנטים מדהימה וקיבלנו המון מחמאות מהאורחים (כולל על עמדת הצילום שהוקמה בקבלת הפנים לטובת המגנטים). 

הצלם היה נחמד מאוד וצילם הרבה. 

בפועל, רבות מהתמונות לא יצאו טוב ולכן לא פותחו על מגנט או הועברו אלינו בדיסק. גילינו זאת כשראינו על הדיסק שהמספרים של התמונות אינם רצופים וכשקיבלנו פידבקים מאורחים שהצטלמו למגנטים אך לא קיבלו מגנט. לאחר שיחה - הובטח לנו שנוכל להעביר את התמונות של הצלמים הרגילים והם יפותחו על גבי מגנט בעבור כל מי שחסר לו... בסה"כ יצאו הוגנים ואנחנו יצאנו מרוצים.

בשורה התחתונה - היינו מאוד מרוצים מהתמונות שכן יצאו (פותחו 218 תמונות, חלקן הגדול פותחו יותר מפעם אחת משום שצולמו בהן אנשים שונים) והפיתרון שהוצע לנו יותר מראוי לטעמנו. על כן אני ממליצה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (12/10/12)

אני מאוד אוהבת את המגנטים שלהם!


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

מגנט מגניב - רעיון של צלם המגנטים 
החולצות שעשו לנו החברים....כאן החברה' הקרובים והחולצות שלהם. החתן באמצע, היחיד עם ההדפס מקדימה (וגם מאחורה).

רק החולצות של האבות שלנו לא מופיעות פה.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

הזמנות ותפריטים - WE DO 
עשינו הזמנות שיצאו יפה מעיצוב קיים עם מעט שינויים. המחיר של WE DO הוא מן היקרים שראיתי בסקר המחירים שעשינו. בסופו של דבר החלטנו כן לקחת אותם משום שאהבנו מאוד את ההזמנה הספציפית שרצינו ומשום שהמחיר כלל גם מגנט תואם, ומדבקות למעטפה.

כשבועיים לפני החתונה החלטנו לעשות תפריט הגשה ותפריט בר ולשים אותם על השולחנות, מתוך מחשבה שלא תמיד האורחים יודעים בדיוק מה יש בבר ולא תמיד יודעים לבקש מהבר מה שבא להם. בנוסף, גם באוכל, לפעמים שניה אחרי שהמלצר מסביר בעל פה איזה מנות יש אתה שוכח את המנות הראשונות שאמר...  בהתחלה ניסיתי לעצב לבד תפריט פשוט (שיצא די עלוב, האמת) ולכן, בסוף פנינו לאיריס מWE DO שתעצב לנו תפריטים בעיצוב תואם להזמנה. את התפריטים הדפסנו עצמאית וכל זוג תפריטים (הגשה ובר) נקשרו ביחד בסרט קש עם חרוז - יצא מקסים !

**אין לי כאן כרגע תמונה מוצלחת יותר של התפריטים - התמונה המצ"ב צולמה בפלאפון של חברה.... אבל שמרנו אותם למזכרת


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

עיצוב אולם ופרחים - בל עיצוב אירועים 
התלבטנו כמה באמת להשקיע בעיצוב ומה אנחנו מאוד רוצים שיהיה ומה פחות.... 
בסופו של עניין, הבחור נתן לי פה יד חופשית לעשות מה שבא לי (לו היה חשוב שאני אוהב את זה. חוצמזה לא באמת היה אכפת לו אם יהיו פרחים או נרות ואם יהיה לבן או אדום...).

לקחנו חופה עם סידורי פרחים, סידורים לשולחנות (חלק פרחים - בעיקר על טהרת השושן צחור וחלק פמוטים), זר גדול לקבלת פנים (שקיבלנו במתנה), סידורים קטנים לשירותים, זר כלה וסלסלאות לשושבינות. יצא מהמם ובמחיר הוגן.
כאן אני מצטערת שעדיין אין לי תמונה נורמלית של העיצוב ושל חלק מהדברים הנוספים שהיו.

אני יכולה לומר אחרי הכל - שהעיצוב יצא יפה מאוד ומכובד מאוד, בסופו של האירוע הזרים של הסידורים ניתנים למשפחות (שכחנו לקחת, לא נורא), ומשהו דווקא חיובי אבל נקודה למחשבה: רוב הזמן השולחנות היו ריקים כי כולם היו על הרחבה. ככה שבאמת זה לא כזה קריטי אם יש נר או פרחים ואם מדובר בסידור גדול או קטן....


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

בר משודרג ותוספות - קמילה בר 
קמילה בר הוא בר כמעט קבוע בגאיה בחדרה, כמעט "בר הבית"....נמצאים כמעט כמעט בכל אירוע. אחרי שהיינו שם בחתונה של חברים כמה חודשים לפני החתונה שלנו - היה לנו ברור שניקח אותם. הסיבות: הברמנים ידעו להתאים לי בדיוק את המשקאות לטעמי (וגם להסביר לי מה אני שותה, אני בעייתית), היו תוספות מעניינות בבר שניתן להוסיף לשתיה (ליים, לימונים גרוסים, פירות שונים, סוכריות גומי, מיץ עגבניות וכד') והיו הרבה אופציות לשידרוג במחיר יחסית סביר.

הברמנים היו מקסימים לאורך כל הערב, שידרגנו את הבר על ידי הוספת בלק לייבלים וואן גוכים שונים, ובנוסף - לקחנו עמדת למברוסקו ושמפניה לקבלת פנים וכן בר מתוקים שנפתח לאחר העיקרית. בנוסף, יצא כל הזמן אלכוהול לרחבה. 

היה מוצלח, עשה הרבה שמח וגם היה טעים !

בנוסף, היו גמישים איתנו מאוד, כולל בקשה שלנו למנהל הבר להכניס את אחד החברים הטובים שלנו לבר על תקן "ברמן" משום שהוא בשנת אבל - 
זאת על מנת שיוכל להשתתף בחתונה. בפועל, הוא היה על תקן "הרץ של הבר" (מבחירה) והיה מבין הברמנים שדאגו להשקות היטב את החברים הטובים ולעשות שמח על הרחבה.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

קשקושים לרחבה - כפר גלעדי 
נכנסתי לאחת החנויות הגדולות בכפר גלעדי בת"א - וקניתי קצת מכל דבר: כלי נגינה מתנפחים, משקפיים, כובעים, שרשראות הוואי ושרשראות זוהרות, טבעות, רעשנים ועוד.

לאחר האירוע אני יכולה להגיד בוודאות שקנינו מעט מידי (למרות שנראו המוןןןן!). 

ממליצה מאוד להתמקד במשקפיים הזוהרות, בשרשראות ובטבעות ופחות בכל הסטיקלייטים למיניהם שאין לאף אחד כח לחלק אותם או לחבר אותם כמו שצריך באמצע הריקודים (רבים מהם היו זרוקים סתם על הרחבה בסופה של הסבלנות...).

בתמונות שיש לנו בנתיים רואים את הקשקושים היטב והם הוסיפו הרבה הרבה שמח. אני לא מוסיפה כאן תמונות כי לא בטוחה שהחברה' המצולמים כל כך ששים לחשיפת התמונה שלהם, אז נוותר. ובכל זאת - למי שמתלבט - כדאי.

בכלל - היה שמח על רחבת הריקודים שלנו. מדובר בחתונה ש-80 אחוז מהמוזמנים אליה היו צעירים וצעירים ברוחם כך שכל הזמן כולם רקדו. הגדילו לעשות שני חברים שלנו שבאמצע הריקודים פרשו להחליף בגדים וחזרו לרחבה על תקן אריה וסנאי ועשו הרבה כייף גם לנו, גם לכל האורחים וגם לילדים שהסתקרנו ורצו לרקוד עם החיות הגדולות שהגיעו פתאום...


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

ונחזור קצת להתחלה.... שמלה - רינה בהיר 
לקחתי עיצוב קיים והכנסתי שינויים בדגם לפי הטעם שלי. 
עשו לי תפירה חדשה להשכרה במחיר הוגן. 

השמלה יצא מהממת וכל התהליך היה כייפי ! נורא נהניתי להגיע למדידות ולפגוש את הצוות המקסים ואת שרה התופרת שעשו עבודה מעולה ! 

נעלי כלה נוחות ושטוחות (לבחורה גבוהה) נקנו בזיל הזול מחנות במדרחוב בזכרון יעקב....זאת לאחר שנקנו נעלי כלה אחרות מחברה מוכרת - שלא היו נוחות כלל לאחר מספר פעמים שננעלו בבית. כיום הנעליים הנ"ל שמורות בקופסא ומחכות ליום שאקח אותן לסנדלר לשיפצור קל (הן יפות מידי בשביל לוותר עליהן כ"כ בקלות...) והנעליים שננעלו בחתונה ננעלות עדיין מידי פעם ביומיום - זה היתרון כשנועלים נעלים שטוחות


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

ונחזור קצת להתחלה... שמלה - רינה בהיר 
לקחתי עיצוב קיים והכנסתי שינויים בדגם לפי הטעם שלי. עשו לי תפירה חדשה להשכרה במחיר הוגן. 
השמלה יצא מהממת וכל התהליך היה כייפי ! נורא נהניתי להגיע למדידות ולפגוש את הצוות המקסים ואת שרה התופרת שעשו עבודה מעולה ! 

נעלי כלה נוחות, פשוטות ושטוחות (לבחורה גבוהה) נקנו בזיל הזול מחנות במדרחוב בזכרון יעקב....זאת לאחר שנקנו נעלי כלה אחרות מחברה מוכרת - שלא היו נוחות כלל לאחר מספר פעמים שננעלו בבית וכיום מחכות בקופסא ליום שבו אקח אותן לסנדלר לשיפצור קל (הן יפות מידי בעיני מכדי שאוותר עליהן לגמרי כרגע...). הנעליים שננעלו בפועל בחתונה נמצאות עדיין בשימוש - זה היתרון בנעלים שטוחות


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

אופס...הייתי בטוחה שזה נמחק וכתבתי שוב.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

חליפת חתן - RICH MAN 
רח' העליה בתל אביב. חליפה מקסימה שנרכשה לאחר הרבה שכנועים של בן הזוג לשים על עצמו חליפה או משהו שדומה לזה. 

חזרנו כעבור יומיים לקחת את החליפה לאחר התיקונים שעשו למידותיו של הבחור.

נעליים לחתן מעולות ונוחות נקנו באלדו שלושה ימים לפני החתונה - ולמרות שלא ננעלו לפני החתונה עצמה - לא עשו לחתן פצעים או כאבים ברגל.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

מתנות לאורחים - נגיעה באבן 
קנינו מתנות קטנות בצורת חמסה/לב/רימון כשעל כל אחד רשומה מילת ברכה (בריאות, הצלחה, שפע, אהבה וכד') ומאחורי כל מתנה מדבקה עם הקדשה מאיתנו. הוכנסו לשקיקי אורגנזה עם סוכריות (שנקנו בנפרד בלוינסקי). 
יצא יפה מאוד לטעמנו. יש לי תמונה של זה בפלאפון - אעלה בהמשך.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

דוגמאות למתנות -1 
רק דוגמאות כי היו המון המון מתנות שונות - עם שלוש צורות שונות (חמסה, רימון, לב) והרבה הרבה סוגים של ברכות מוטבעות.
העליתי פה כמה מוכנות לדוגמא, צולמו ישר אחרי האריזה שלהן.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

2 
כאן אפשר לראות גם את המדבקות שמודבקות מאחור...שמתי 2 אחת ליד השניה.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

3


----------



## ronitvas (12/10/12)

מקסים מקסים!!!!


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

רב (רפורמי) - סער שקד 
בלי להיכנס יותר מידי לסיבות שהביאו אותנו לסטות ממדרגות הרבנות - התלבטנו רבות איזו חתונה לקיים בארץ ולבסוף החלטנו על חתונה רפורמית ולקחנו בעקבות המלצות שקיבלנו ופגישה אישית ראשונה מוצלחת - את הרב הרפורמי סער שקד. 

היתה חופה מכובדת ונעימה, שיוויונית, שמחה מאוד...ולא חופרת. בדיוק כמו שרצינו.

מהכוס, דרך אגב, נשארה פלטה שטוחה שטוחה של זכוכיות שבורות....


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

הכניסה לחופה... תמונה שאני מאוד אוהבת


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

לחופה גם עשינו כוס עם חריטה של השמות שלנו 
ותאריך החתונה....הזמנו מ"בורה בורה".

היתה גם כרית טבעות שהזמנו מחברת "רביבים". 

אעלה תמונות מחר.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

חתונה בקפריסין - "WEDDING TOURS". 
את החתונה בקפריסין עשינו עוד במאי, כדי להוריד מאיתנו את הלחץ הזה ואת הפרוצדורה הזו, שהיה לנו ברור שנעשה. 

מאוד חכם לקחת דיל דרך חברה שעושה בשבילכם את כל הסידורים - החל מתרגום המסמכים, דרך הזמנת הכרטיסים והמלון ועד ההסעות. 

מדובר בטקס קצרצר ממש בעיריית לרנקה שלאחריו סופ"ש מעולה של חופש ונופש.

בתמונה - מחוץ לעיריית לרנקה כעשר דקות אחרי....את הבגדים לחתן לטקס בקפריסין קנינו בH&O.  את השמלה הלבנה והפשוטה קניתי בחנות בחדרה.


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

הטבעות שלנו... 
הטבעות שלנו נקנו בחנויות בחדרה (את טבעת האירוסין שלי ואת טבעת הנישואין של הבחור ב "מ.ר.ס" שליד הקניון, טבעת הנישואין שלי מ"קרט" שבתוך הקניון).


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

טבעת האירוסין שלי... 
תמונה לא מי יודע מה ברורה - ממליצה להגדיל.

כאמור, הטבעת הוצאה מכיס הבגד ים באמצע הבריכה בסתלבט על המים, וברגע שהכי לא ציפיתי לזה (כאמור, קצת ייבשו אותי בצהרי אותו היום והסיבה היחידה שהיינו שם בכל זאת היא כי לא רציתי לקלקל את התוכניות שכבר תכננו ואת הערב האחרון של החופשה...).
התרגשתי מאוד..... וגם הוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המועד בספטמבר ד"א, נקבע לחלוטין במקרה כשהעליתי את נושא החתונה בצהריים של יום הצעת הנישואין ואמרתי לו שהגיע הזמן לעשות את הצעד ו"ספטמבר זה חודש טוב"... (למה? כי זה בדיוק אחרי העבודה הקשה של החופש הגדול, בדיוק לפני שאני מתחילה שוב ללמוד, מזג האוויר טוב.... והיו עוד שבעה חודשים לתכנן ולהתכונן...וגם כי רציתי להיות קצת יותר תכלס'ית בעניין כשאני כבר מעלה את הנושא. אח"כ כדיברנו על זה אמר שהוא מסכים איתי ובבדיקה מול האולמות בחרנו את התאריך שבחרנו...).


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

כתובה מעוצבת - שירי לנצר 
כתובה רפורמית עם דברים שחשובים לנו בחיי הזוגיות והתחייבויות הדדיות.

יצא עיצוב מהמם שהיה מוכן תוך מספר ימים בודדים (לקחנו עיצוב מוכן שלה מתוך האתר ושינינו ממש מעט).


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

סלסלאות לשירותים.... 
כמובן שאני שכחתי לצלם.....תמונה שחברה צילמה.

מה היה שם?

קליפסים קטנטנים ויפים לשיער, קליפסים קצת יותר גדולים, גומיות לשיער, סיכות שיער צבעוניות לילדות, סיכות שחורות פשוטות לשיער, מגבונים להסרת לק, מגבונים לחים רגילים, מברשת שיער קטנה, בושם, קוצץ ציפורניים ופצירה, פינצטה, פלסטרים, מגבונים סטריליים לעיניים, דיאודורנט, קרם ידיים, תחבושות וטמפונים, מנטוס, תיק תק ומסטיקים.

לגברים: דיאודורנט, מסרק ומברשת לשיער, בושם, קוצץ ציפורניים, מגבונים, פלסטרים, קרם ידיים, תיק תק, מסטיקים ומנטוס (ובטח עוד כמה דברים שאני לא זוכרת).

היו 2 סלסלאות בשירותי הנשים ואחת בגברים. רק סלסלה אחת צולמה.
בסוף הערב נשארו בשירותי הגברים מעט מהמגבונים הלחים וזהו. לקחו הכל עד רמת הפצירה. היה נחמד לשמוע בנות מדברות על "הדברים שבשירותים".... ממליצה לא לוותר, השקעה מינימלית ופינוק אמיתי לאורחים ולאורחות.


----------



## lemonsqueezer (13/10/12)

איזה רעיון מהמם! ממש אהבתי!


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

ולאחר כל החפירות.... 
נראה לי שלא שכחתי שום דבר קריטי....  

התובנה הגדולה שלי מכל החתונה - הכי הכי חשוב:

להינות, להינות, להינות.

תהנו מההכנות וגם מהיום עצמו. גם אם קורים דברים לא צפויים ואולי גם קצת פאדיחות - זה בסדר גמור וקחו את הכל בקלות.... 
אצלנו למשל, אבא שלי החליט שהוא חייב להראות לי את החולצה שהחברים של יונתן הכינו לו בדיוק כשהתחלנו את הריקוד חתן כלה שלנו שעבדנו עליו לא מעט והריכוז שלנו היה סופר חשוב....
אחרי החתונה צחקנו מהעניין המון.

זה באמת הכי חשוב - היום הזה עובר בטיללללל - גם אם עכשיו יש לכם עוד חצי שנה. אנחנו סגרנו כמעט הכל כחמישה חודשים לפני - ככה שהיה לנו המון זמן לנוח מההתעסקות בסגירות ספקים/קניות וכד'.

נשאר לנו רק כשבועיים לפני האירוע לתת פוש אחרון לדברים הקטנים שעוד לא עשינו. אם יש לכם את האפשרות לעשות כך (וכמובן אם בפרק הזמן הזה אתם מוצאים ספקים שאתם שלמים איתם) - אנחנו ממליצים.

יש עוד כמה תמונות שאני צריכה לחפש ולהעלות לכאן (את המתנות לאורחים למשל) אבל אמשיך מחר.... התעייפתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





שיהיה רק בכייף 
עדי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (12/10/12)

הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים! 
בהצלחה בהמשך הדרך ואני חייבת להוציא את זה-את ובן זוגך מוכרים לי נורא ואני לא יודעת דרך מה...


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נהנינו מאוד מהיום הזה... 
ואם יום אחד תגלי מאיפה אנחנו מוכרים - שתפי אותי בבקשה


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

רק חשוב לי להבהיר...  *כל התמונות בקרדיטים הם ממצלמות של חברים ומטלפונים ניידים ולא תמונות של הצלמים המקצועיים (אותן עדיין לא קיבלנו משום שעברו רק שבועיים וקצת מהחתונה).*


----------



## ronitvas (12/10/12)

יופי של קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקווה שתחזרי להעלות תמונות מהצלמים המקצועיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב


----------



## adi6381 (12/10/12)

המון המון תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 אחזור...


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (12/10/12)

איזה קרדיטים יפים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמחה לראות אותם מפורטים פה עם תמונות, גם אם הן לא מקצועיות... אבל מחכה לראות גם תמונות מקצועיות - כי אם כבר כבר היו צלמים מקצועיים תשוויצי בתמונות המהממות שהם בטח עשו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה שהייתה חתונה שמחה, המון מזל טוב!!!


----------

